# Who would you date?



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh, I should probably add that if I had a girlfriend who loved me very much, I would turn Blake Lively down even if she offered a 2-for-1 with Leighton Meester. But fortunately for her, I'm single at the moment. :wink:

For me, there are a couple of things I like about celebrities:


I already know what I like about them, so there's less of a chance of my trying to idealize them. Not that I have very specific criteria regarding what my "ideal" girl would be, but there is always that risk.
Even though they don't know me and I really don't know them, I know enough about someone who is well-known to have an easier time finding things to talk about with them than I would with a random stranger. In fact, generally speaking, I feel a lot more comfortable approaching celebrities than I do strangers.
I get more of an adrenaline rush going after the "Perfect 10" as opposed to the random stranger who may be only a 5 or 6 out of 10.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I wouldn't trade my boyfriend for any celebrity, either, because I can't imagine being more compatible with a stranger. Rich, famous people are still just people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Natalie Portman sounds like she's be a genuinely great girlfriend. I also have a major thing for Maria Sharapova, but don't know a heck of a lot about her personally. There's also a girl I know who none of you want to hear about, most likely.


----------



## Buffichar (Jul 14, 2009)

snail said:


> I wouldn't trade my boyfriend for any celebrity, either, because I can't imagine being more compatible with a stranger. Rich, famous people are still just people.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 awh that's so sweet:happy:


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Any one that doesn't look at me and say EEEEWWWW!.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Lauren Ambrose


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I could give you the really long list, but I will keep it short. 

This list includes people I actually know and celebrities in order of who I like best. (* designates someone I actually know)

1. Jack White
2. Colin Meloy
3. Dita Von Teese
4. David*
5. Ben Gibbard
6. Alex Turner
7. Paolo Nutini
8. Scarlett Johansson
9. Jeremy*
10. Maja Ivarsson

This list is greatly shortened and subject to change over time... lol


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Christian Bale...in a heartbeat!


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

There are two girls at my work that I have had some good times with and would love to date...


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I wouldn't have to think twice.


Agreed! 


*Fictional*
*~ Dean Winchester *
~ Sam Winchester
~ Frank B. Parker
~ Dr. Elliot Reid
~ Dr. Perry Cox
~ Dr. Sean McNamara
~ Dr. Christian Troy
~ Dr. John "J.D" Dorian
~ Fox "Spooky" Muler
~ Mick St. John
~ Josef Kostan
~ Paige Matthews

~ Dante (DMC)
~ Nero (DMC)
- some others


*Others*
~ Britney Spears
~ Geoge Clooney
~ Keanu Reeves
~ Bruce Willis
*~ Jim Carrey*
~ Harrison Ford
~ Johnny Knoxville
~ The Rock
~ Vin Diesel
~ Mike Shinoda
- some others

Yeah, this is what my lists would look like. BUT in all honesty, all those people would be interesting for just one or two days. 
Why? Several reasons. The only ones that would work over a long run are bold. Which is...almost nothing as you see. 

*Good, so now that the BS is out of the way, here the REAL list of people I would date *(seriously, those people up there would get boring so fast..).  


**Guys and Girls next Door**
~ McG :tongue: (smexy, cute, adorable and loads of other things)
~ Azi-Girl (smexy much <3)
~ Azi, Avi, Byers, Turran (cute and adorable. Hope I get to know y'all more so I can state more reasons =P)
~ Manny, Ren, Scruff, Ro, Hollow (all either kickass xSTPs or ENTPs. That'd be MUCH fun. =P)

Uhm, and wow, just one chick on that list? I need more girl-crushes. :tongue:
*Disclaimer: *There is a lot of people on that list I don't know a whole lot about. So I am mostly going by the vibes I get. Don't take it TOO seriously I guess. =P


----------



## NARCO (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't care what celebrity I meet...

I would go for my ISFJ friend-girl.... :blushed:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd date Holly Golighty, the ENFJ chick from my class (Really MIXED emotions!), this NT chick from robotics, Cameron Diaz, Shebeen Schimt (The Nurvo Ring woman), Amargith, Wicked Queen, Suicidal Marshmellow, Jochris, Kangirl, This INFJ chick that thinks I'm demonic, and this ENFP chick from crew who went off to college.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

VanWinchester


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> VanWinchester


Psht, it was about who you WOULD date, not who you DO date. :tongue: 
:crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Psht, it was about who you WOULD date, not who you DO date. :tongue:
> :crazy:


I'd still date you.:tongue:


----------

